# World Religion Resources



## westminken (Jul 26, 2009)

Soon, I will start to teach a series on world religions in my SS class. I will probably use "The Kingdom of the Cults" by Martin as a primary source. Are there any other sources out there that would be reliable? Thanks


----------



## A.J. (Jul 27, 2009)

I have this book in my room for about six months already, but I have not read it yet. It looks informative.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Cults-Occult-Edmond-C-Gruss/dp/0875520014]Amazon.com: Cults and the Occult (9780875520018): Edmond C. Gruss: Books[/ame]

Also see these websites. 

Religious Movements | Christian Apologetics & Research Ministry

Gospel Outreach - Different Gospels


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 27, 2009)

See

Religion, World Religions, Comparative Religion - Just the facts on the world's religions.

AMR


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/World-Difference-Christian-Truth-Claims-Worldview/dp/0801068223/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248693935&sr=1-1]A World of Difference: Putting Christian Truth-Claims to the Worldview Test: Amazon.co.uk: Kenneth Richard Samples: Books[/ame]

This book gives an accessible comparison of Christianity with Eastern Monism (Buddhism and Hinduism), Islam, Naturalism and Post-Modernism, and shows the inadequacies of these latter worldviews. VG.


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 28, 2009)

I own the following book:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Eerdmans-Handbook-Worlds-Religions-Pierce/dp/0802808530]Amazon.com: Eerdmans' Handbook to the World's Religions (9780802808530): R. Pierce Beaver, Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co.: Books[/ame]


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jul 28, 2009)

westminken said:


> Soon, I will start to teach a series on world religions in my SS class. I will probably use "The Kingdom of the Cults" by Martin as a primary source. Are there any other sources out there that would be reliable? Thanks



Aomin.org


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 29, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> I own the following book:
> 
> Amazon.com: Eerdmans' Handbook to the World's Religions (9780802808530): R. Pierce Beaver, Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co.: Books



This is a good book. It was the textbook for the World Religions class I did last semester. It has a huge glossary of definitions/terms. I thought it was out of print.


----------

